# Lagos area free drinks for info



## hammythehamster (Apr 9, 2012)

For some strange reason I feel myself being drawn to permanently relocate to the Lagos area despite never having visited Portugal before.

It makes economic sense for me to do so. I don't drive, so good public transport
links are necessary.

I will be staying in Lagos from early May to the beginning of June in order to check the place out and visit properties that the estate agents already contacted are promising to show me.

Any helpful information and introductions would guarantee you at least
a free round of drinks whilst I'm in Lagos. I might even pay for a full meal
or two if the introduction results in a successful property deal!

kind regards

hammy


----------

